# EOS 100D Coming? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 16, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/03/eos-100d-coming-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/03/eos-100d-coming-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>The Small DSLR

</strong>We were told this morning that two new EOS cameras will be announced on March 21/22, 2013. One of them will be the “diminutive” EOS 100D and the other was unnamed by this new source. It was also mentioned that the price of the EOS 100D was “a bit expensive”.</p>
<p>The same source said no 70D was coming this week, and it will be announced later in the spring. This point contradicts the information given by some pretty good sources, though it’s not impossible that things have changed since I first heard good info about the 70D.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## LuCoOc (Mar 16, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> It was also mentioned that the price of the EOS 100D was “a bit expensive”.



How does this even make sense?!


----------



## zim (Mar 16, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> It was also mentioned that the price of the EOS 100D was “a bit expensive”.



Compaired to what? and EOS M or a Powershot or a 1DX  ;D

Naaa, pinch of salt must be a slow weekend at rumour towers :


----------



## wjm (Mar 16, 2013)

zim said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > It was also mentioned that the price of the EOS 100D was “a bit expensive”.
> ...



Probably "a bit expensive" for what you get ...


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 16, 2013)

wjm said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



lol.. we are canon user, we expect that by now.....


----------



## Canon-F1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>The same source said no 70D was coming this week, and it will be announced later in the spring.



yeah canon give us more crap.... :


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 16, 2013)

This will be an outstanding camera that will silence all the critics. The camera is so good that Canon has skipped over the 70D, the 80D, the 90D, and gone straight to the 100D. I am sure it will take high megapixel pictures in complete darkness with no noise, shoot 8K video, and even make coffee in the morning.... Of course it will be "a little expensive", but probably no more than a 600 f4....


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 16, 2013)

Canon M100 perhaps ? A mirrorless DSLR wannabe ? Circa £800 ?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 16, 2013)

dilbert said:


> This should be CR0.
> 
> A 100D would fit between the 70D and 650D (or the to-be 700D).
> 
> Would Canon really do that?



I'm going to probably agree with you on that.


----------



## ddashti (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, this is quite unexpected... The name gives the impression of it being similar to the 1100D, which makes no sense.


----------



## Area256 (Mar 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> This will be an outstanding camera that will silence all the critics. The camera is so good that Canon has skipped over the 70D, the 80D, the 90D, and gone straight to the 100D. I am sure it will take high megapixel pictures in complete darkness with no noise, shoot 8K video, and even make coffee in the morning.... Of course it will be "a little expensive", but probably no more than a 600 f4....



That made me laugh! 



dilbert said:


> A 100D would fit between the 70D and 650D (or the to-be 700D).
> 
> Would Canon really do that?



It doesn't make much sense with the numbering system they have going. Unless this is their new range of "Small" DSLRs, in which case they don't really have much of a place to put it... Can't put it below the xxxxD range into something like a 10000D, that wouldn't sound good. And can't put it into the xxD or xD range since it's not likely to be that high on features. So that does kind of leave sticking it above the current xxxxD range, like a 2000D (but that's really Y2K era marketing and kind of dated), or below the current xxxD range, like a 100D. And given the number of cameras with a "100" in their name: Sony RX-100, Fuji x100, ect. they may be trying to cash in on that.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Mar 16, 2013)

This could be part of a full-range realignment:

7D II moves upscale (new sensor tech)

70D moves upscale (same new sensor tech, but may be first manifestation)

650D transforms to 100D (since they actually started this range at 300D) and gets smaller, but moves upscale. Last hurrah for old sensor tech, or entry level on the new sensor tech.

1200D gets smaller and becomes a solid entry-level on the old 18mp sensor tech.
OR
EOS M range expands and picks up the current XXXXD's niche.


----------



## rpt (Mar 16, 2013)

Area256 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > This will be an outstanding camera that will silence all the critics. The camera is so good that Canon has skipped over the 70D, the 80D, the 90D, and gone straight to the 100D. I am sure it will take high megapixel pictures in complete darkness with no noise, shoot 8K video, and even make coffee in the morning.... Of course it will be "a little expensive", but probably no more than a 600 f4....
> ...


Yup! Don, way to go! Actually Canon has done that before. They left the 5D, 50D and 500D behind and went straight to 1000D but nobody took notice. That was due to the fact that the 1000D was "a little inexpensive". So I guess they figured the problem and are about to launch the saviour...


----------



## BXL (Mar 16, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> Canon M100 perhaps ? A mirrorless DSLR wannabe ? Circa £800 ?


Maybe it's a mirrorless 650D with an electronic viewfinder and an EF/EF-S Mount?


----------



## c.d.embrey (Mar 16, 2013)

There was an interview with a Canon exec that was reported, both here and elseware, about a year or so ago. He said that *Canon did not have to go mirrorless to get a small camera.* 

Speculation then was that Canon would make a *Digital EOS IX*. The EOS IX was a film APS-C camera http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/film/data/1996-2000/1996_eos-ix-e.html?lang=us&categ=crn&page=1996-2000 Check-it-out. *A small/light camera with an EF Mount*. The size and weight was *132 x 80 x 59 mm, 485 g (with battery)*. The Panasonic Micro 4/3 GH3 is *133 x 93 x 82 mm, 550 g (with battery)*. The Panasonic GH3 sells for $1.300.00 ... would I pay that for a Digital EOS IX ??? Of course I would


----------



## RGF (Mar 16, 2013)

Could this be a EOS M replacement?


----------



## WoodyWindy (Mar 16, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> There was an interview with a Canon exec that was reported, both here and elseware, about a year or so ago. He said that *Canon did not have to go mirrorless to get a small camera.*
> 
> Speculation then was that Canon would make a *Digital EOS IX*. The EOS IX was a film APS-C camera http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/film/data/1996-2000/1996_eos-ix-e.html?lang=us&categ=crn&page=1996-2000 Check-it-out. *A small/light camera with an EF Mount*. The size and weight was *132 x 80 x 59 mm, 485 g (with battery)*. The Panasonic Micro 4/3 GH3 is *133 x 93 x 82 mm, 550 g (with battery)*. The Panasonic GH3 sells for $1.300.00 ... would I pay that for a Digital EOS IX ??? Of course I would



I think the EOS M was supposed to fill that slot, but was seriously let down by its pokey AF. They get that fixed, and toss in the real EF/EF-S adapter, and I'd love it. (I still have my EOS IX  )


----------



## c.d.embrey (Mar 16, 2013)

WoodyWindy said:


> I think the EOS M was supposed to fill that slot, but was seriously let down by its pokey AF. They get that fixed, and toss in the real EF/EF-S adapter, and I'd love it. (I still have my EOS IX  )



The problem is that the Canon exec specifically said *"will not be mirrorless."* The EOS M is a mirrorless camera. But Canon execs have lied in the past 

So what do you think this new *small and expensive DSLR* will be if it isn't an EOS IX-D ???

Maybe the Canon Rumors Guy will remember the interview and post a link to it.


----------



## ewg963 (Mar 16, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> wjm said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 17, 2013)

zim said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > It was also mentioned that the price of the EOS 100D was “a bit expensive”.
> ...



Don't worry it's less than the 1DX. (but more than the 5D3 and that is where the "a bit expensive" comes in, still miniaturization and all has always cost, so how much can you really complain, in a few years they'll get it down to xxD or maybe even Rebel prices)


----------



## iP337 (Mar 17, 2013)

If this is true, then that's too bad for the long awaited 70D but I still think Canon is trying to reorganize their model naming and pricing.

700D becomes - 100D (at $1200 body only)
70D becomes - 10D Mark II (at $1500 body)
6D (at $2000)
7D Mark II (at $2500)
5D Mark III (at $3000)
ect

I assume Canon needed something to compare with Nikon's D7100 in the $1200 range which the Rebel 650D cannot and rather then lowering the potential price of their 70D they decided to update the Rebel line instead, but this would obviously upset some of those brand new 650D(T4i) owners so instead they are introducing as a new model line. 

But I am excited to see what it is (if it's true). Canon has already added a lot of good features to the last Rebel 650D everything except update the sensor. I assume the same with this model but what more can they add? This may be a relatively low priced very feature rich camera. To compete with the new Nikon's they might remove the low pass filter, add clean HDMI out, better video codecs, or even try a 3rd party 24mp sensor like the Sony or Toshiba that have appeared in Nikon DSLRs.

Either way, I would welcome a lightweight, low priced feature rich camera with an EF mount that could potentially replace a 60D and 650D alike.


----------



## EchoLocation (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah!!!! a diminutive, even more entry level DSLR that is a bit expensive! Wow, Canon really knows how to make people happy these days!


----------



## c.d.embrey (Mar 17, 2013)

EchoLocation said:


> yeah!!!! a diminutive, even more entry level DSLR that is a bit expensive! Wow, Canon really knows how to make people happy these days!



What makes you think that this *sligghtly expensive* camera will be entry level ??? They would not have mentioned *slightly expensive* if this camera didn't cost more thab the present Rebel line. Maybe even more expensive than the POS 60D


----------



## jarrieta (Mar 17, 2013)

iP337 said:


> To compete with the new Nikon's they might remove the low pass filter, add clean HDMI out, better video codecs, or even try a 3rd party 24mp sensor like the Sony or Toshiba that have appeared in Nikon DSLRs.



I seriously doubt Canon will use a 3rd party sensor. Although some people may like the idea, I wouldn't want them to do that either.


----------



## Bruce75 (Mar 17, 2013)

I really think Canon has too many 18mp sensor on stock and it's just finding a way to use them and the Eos M isn't selling enough; so they are trying with a different body around the same sensor. 
7d, 550d, 60d, 600D, 650D and eosM. Now 100D.. 7 cameras in 4 years with the same sensor and unfortunately for us canon lovers it makes sense. Canon is doing an internal scale economy, exactly what Sony is doing selling sensors to the other brands. I said Unfortunately for us because the replacements are slower then Sony. 
Because I see it more an economical and not technical problem I am pretty sure the next generation will be greater then the competition especially at the beginning. It has to be if they wanna use it till 2016!


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 17, 2013)

I think if canon makes this rebel 100D the size of my Rebel 2000 Film camera, It'd be a better alternative to a Mirror-less camera.


----------



## transpo1 (Mar 17, 2013)

I could use a good backup camera to my 5Dii. But if it's expensive, it better have comparable high ISO and great video with manual controls.


----------



## iP337 (Mar 18, 2013)

Bruce75 said:


> I really think Canon has too many 18mp sensor on stock and it's just finding a way to use them and the Eos M isn't selling enough; so they are trying with a different body around the same sensor.
> 7d, 550d, 60d, 600D, 650D and eosM. Now 100D.. 7 cameras in 4 years with the same sensor and unfortunately for us canon lovers it makes sense. Canon is doing an internal scale economy, exactly what Sony is doing selling sensors to the other brands. I said Unfortunately for us because the replacements are slower then Sony.
> Because I see it more an economical and not technical problem I am pretty sure the next generation will be greater then the competition especially at the beginning. It has to be if they wanna use it till 2016!



Good point but don't forget Sony is still using the same 16mp sensor technology in most of their own models as well. (Nex-5n, Nex-C3, Nex-5r, Nex-F3 Nex-6, Nex-3n, A55, A35, A57, A580, Nex-VG20, Nex-EA50 and Nex-VG30) Not to mention all the Nikon and Pentax cameras using it.

Although, like Canon, their most recent iterations are technically different with an integrated phase detect sensor.

Canon is not just competing with Nikon, in fact they said they were more concerned with Fuji and Sony as a sensor manufacturer. I'm sure Canon is doing this for financial reasons; they put a lot of time and money into making that 18mp sensor so they're trying to get their money back and make enough of a profit to fund a new design that's competitive with the future mainstream sensors. So they need to save/make enough money to compete with Sony's new sensor tech since Sony seems to be doing the best at optimizing funding. 

I hope Canon can make a competitive sensor because I find their cameras the most enjoyable to use.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 18, 2013)

RGF said:


> Could this be a EOS M replacement?



EOS M seems to have hit a snag and isn't moving too well...some bad press with AF as well...but somehow I don't think this is the replacement. This is just canon flooding the market with several APS-C options...just as both Canon and Nikon have done with their Kazillion Point-and-shoot camera's. 

Saturate the market... buck shot approach instead of the silver bullet approach.


----------



## moreorless (Mar 18, 2013)

We don't of course know what kind of standard this camera might be built to, it maybe of a higher quality than the Rebel line. Even if its not though I'm guessing Canon are banking on its compact nature to sell at a prenium, not really that unrealistic considering the prenium you pay for m43 bodies with DSLR like form factor and an EVF.

The other side I spose is lens size, the 40mm pancake is an option I spose but a bit long, a shorter EF-S pancake or a powered zoom would IMHO help such a camera alot.


----------

